# Tru Cut H-20 Greasing



## gregg12 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hello all. I recently purchased a 2011 Tru Cut H-20. The previous owner had the manual and say they had it serviced by someone. I'd like to grease it as the manual states, but the zerk fittings are so difficult to get to. Anyone that has the same model have advice for how they get to these fittings without disassembly? One is "in" the reel (pic #3), one is behind the rear wheel (pic #1), and one sticks out just under the chain cover and I can't seem to get to it from through the cover or from outside of the cover (pics #2&4). I've been using a grease gun with a flexible extension.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@gregg12 Moved this here.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

You could try reading through this thread here- @SGrabs33 is the local Tru Cut expert and helped me out with my project:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=100


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for the kind word @cnet24

@gregg12 Yeah, some of the zerks are def not easy to get to.

The one in pic 2 and 4 can be accessed easier by taking the main chain guard off. I know it's more work but it should only be a few screws you have to loosen.

For the one on the REEL there should be two zerks on that bearing holder. One of them is in the pic and the other is prob on the underside and may be easier to get to if you tip the REEL back.

The one in the first pic is pretty bad. I've used this grease needle and it has helped get to that one and some of the other harder ones. It may be worth a try.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I just recently serviced mine and the one on the reel is a pain, what helped me was taking the grass shield screws off and moving it as far back as I could, I was barely able to get a flexible grease gun attached and was able to pump some grease into the bearing. The other ones required removing some guards but were much easier


----------



## gregg12 (Jul 6, 2018)

@SGrabs33 @cnet24 @jimbeckel 
Thanks for the advice all. Picked up the grease needle that cnet24 recommended and was able to hit all of the grease ports.


----------

